# Hair dye and fake tan during 2ww???



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am currently down regging for 1st IVF cycle.  I am just wondering if it is safe to dye your hair and apply fake tan during 2ww?  My friend seems to think not.  I know I am a long way off this stage yet, who knows if I will even get there, but just wondered about this.  Can anyone advise? 

Thanx
Anna x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I asked a friend of mine on another board because i need my roots doing. And she said NO. He brother works in a top salon and she said that all the drugs effect the hair and can snap it off. Mind you i was on about bleaching my roots.
Hopefully someone else will be able to advise you with the fake tan
Luv sally x x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

hi anna ...you are a girl after my own heart  

My hairdresser says not during 2ww and beyond and during treatment foils only nothing touching the scalp.  

Fake bake does not have any preservatives but I still wouldn't bother during 2ww.

At EC they tell you to be carefull and avoid strong perfumes deoderants etc.

Good luck

Siobhan x


----------



## janettemc (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi,

on the research i have done on fake tanning, it seems that generally you are advised not to, but this is because how the hormones affect you, ie. your skin type and condition can change. so you can get reactions to stuff you wouldn't normally get a reaction to.  However the majority of fake tan stuff, stays on your dead skin cells so to speak so doesn't get into your blood stream ( hence why it fades.....or disappears after exfoliation)......so the choice is yours. I personally didn't use any, but I know lots of friends that have continued to use fake tan and get their hair done whilst being pregnant.  Hope this helps

Janette


----------

